# Fare NYC to Athens late October?



## Linda74 (Mar 19, 2006)

What would be a good fare NYC to Athens Oct. 17th  and returning Nov. 4th?  I am seeing fares of over $800.  Thanks!


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 19, 2006)

You should be able to get better fares than that our of NYC, the consolidator capital of US flying.

www.skyauction.com often has good deals out of NYC, without so many add-ons.

Another option is to get a good fare to the UK or Germany, and then take a European LCC from there like www.ryanair.com , www.airberlin.com , www.germanwings.com , www.easyjet.com , or www.wizzair.com

You can often get a good trans-Atlantic fare at www.icelandair.com

You are at the end of the shoulder season.  Low season starts Nov. 1, when there should be lots of good fares.


----------

